# Mini M14



## jordan (Nov 10, 2008)

My buddies pops is selling his Ruger mini 14 w/scope & a few hundred.223 rounds for $800. He just asked me if I was interested. 

Worth it? Yay or nay.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems kinda high for a used Mini-14. I just saw one at Gander Mountain (Used) for around 500.00 and that was the stainless version.


----------



## jordan (Nov 11, 2008)

...but did it come with a scope and a few hundred rounds??

I first thought it was too but he said he is selling it becasue he doesnt shoot it anymore and just wants to clean out his collection a little.

Im considering.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 11, 2008)

No it did not come with a scope. But unless it is a decent scope like a Leupold MK III or better and comes with 500 rounds I would be skeptical about it being a good deal. Plus the lack of sub MOA accuracy in this rifle makes putting a scope on it kind of negligible.

The other issue is reliability and accuracy. Both of which suffer in that particular rifle. I have owned 2 Mini-14's and had a lot of fun with them. But they are for plinking and good fun. I would not recommend them for anything more. I could never get the accuracy out of them that I do my AR's. Not even close.

This is a characteristic of Rugers design and lack of tolerance in their Mini-14/30 receiver. Although the Mini is loosely designed after an M1A/M-14 style receiver don't confuse the two.

Me personally, I would take the 800 and go build an AR.

But this is just my opinion! And we all know what opinions are like!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea. I dont know what kind of scope it is and my buddy didnt either. I doubt its a leupold of any sort though. I would just use it for going out and dickin around, nothing more.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 11, 2008)

Offer him $450...and then take the change and go buy this for $195:http://www.stagarms.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_32&products_id=234 , and a handfull of Magazines (before January's Inaugeration!).


----------



## jordan (Nov 11, 2008)

I got the M4 and magazine angle covered.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 11, 2008)

$800 still too much for the Mini-14, but that's not to say he won't get it after January.
Buy his ammo cheap.:) I would agree with 08, that around $500, even with the scope and some ammo.  How many Mag's with it? That could kick it up a little...($650?)
JMHO.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 11, 2008)

jordan said:


> My buddies pops is selling his Ruger mini 14 w/scope & a few hundred.223 rounds for $800. He just asked me if I was interested.
> 
> Worth it? Yay or nay.



$800? I would pass, unless he's done a lot of work on it and the glass on it is high end, that's expensive for a used ruger mini 14.


----------



## Looon (Nov 11, 2008)

It's a good gun, but that's too much.:2c:


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2008)

$800 seems steep to me.  I paid about half that for mine new.  Now it was many years ago, but it doesn't seem like they've gone up in value or cost that much in 20 years. :)


----------



## jordan (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright, thanks guys. 

Ill see if I can negotiate with him a little and if he is dead set on the price than I am just going to pass and look at something else.. possibly an M1


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 11, 2008)

The sad part is he'll probably GET $800 (OR MORE) just before the inaugeration when the REAL panic starts.
:)

Lower receivers/mags+Lower receivers/mags+Lower receivers/mags+Lower receivers/mags+Lower receivers/mags+Lower receivers/mags+++!
Did I mention Ammo?



jordan said:


> .. possibly an M1


+1 on THAT too Bro! (way better choice, but $$$).
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15428


----------

